# UK: rhoscolyn today



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

well the plan was to meet up at llandudno this morning on our arrival it was a bit on the lumpy side with a n w wind blowing ??? ???so it was decision time and popeye suggested rhoscolyn as it would be protected from the wind ;D ;D
that was it back in the cars and off an hour later we were there ;D ;D

this was the venue








here is an over view of the area








some great views around plus we had our own red arrows display ;D ;D








there were plenty of these caught today ;D ;D








well thanks guys for a great day it was sure better than being in work








thanks again for a great day looking forward to the next one now


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS/ySAgAABpfgAAQQKMAEIBmEIAv/9+gMACjYamINQT1HiRppoPChhgmBMBDRk0wGqeU09TJtTQ0ANAEGmKxcsyywVrUBjeAeWPh2U9motrJzBxXUbyCiB5yNg24I87ksGnRoBV6VxIkCExJfkDeMOnxevYdijBhkH52bkThq5BcUnTm8YMj7ZoZqeszD576dSH1HpAs1nIlYDJTDDSEGIC7prqDXObMIvMPePiiovTIu5IpwoSBf5JAQA==


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

well done on the mackies...nice smoked too...ever tried trolling for them?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done, nice country side...what I can see of it.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

sorry guys ive been away a while ;-) yes they are mackeral and yes caught trolling


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

lonewolf said:


> sorry guys ive been away a while ;-)


 Vacationing, working or just too busy fishing to post reports??


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

working   worse luck only managed a couple of trips this year


----------

